# На чем это сыграть?



## alejor (21 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. 

У меня нет никакого музыкального образования, поэтому прошу вашей помощи и подсказки. Душа желает играть на баяне Но с чего начать не пойму. 

Начал выбирать инструмент для обучения и потерялся в объеме информации. Вся надежда на вас. 

Дело в том, что мне нравиться определённый тип музыки, во Франции это называется musette, если я прав. Вот она мне больше всего нравиться, хотя, возможно дальше ещё что-то зацепит 

Вот пример видео, так вот вопрос, на каком инструменте надо начинать учиться, чтобы сыграть такое? 






Насколько я накопал, так это и не баян, и не аккордеон, а что-то типа "аккордионированный баян", так вот таких инструментов у нас и в помине не нашел. 

Заранее благодарен за вашу помощь!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (21 Авг 2013)

Это аккордеон,только кнопочный.Аккордеонированный баян -это чисто советское изобретение,когда к простеньким баянам добавляли один регистр с розливом.Сейчас такого нет,ну разве у китайцев. Купите любой баян производства ГДР. Вельтмейстер ,Роял Стандарт , да Фиротти, в конце концов.Там розлив присутствует.Собственно говоря - они все кнопочные аккордеоны.Только ,чтобы играть, даже в такой примитивной обработке,как эта девочка исполняет, упорного труда нужно года три ! Удачи вам !


----------



## Alexei (22 Авг 2013)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Только, чтобы играть, даже в такой примитивной обработке, как эта девочка исполняет, упорного труда нужно года три !


Ну это достаточно индивидуально. И есть обработки попроще.

Есть ещё один момент -- кнопочные аккордеоны бывают с разной раскладкой кнопок. Баянная раскладка называется "B-system"... Во Франции используют "С-system".
Здесь это подробно описано.

В общем-то играть мюзетты удобнее в "С-system".

Также часто для мюзеттов используют 3-й разлив (если инструмент обладает таким). Так что если есть большое желание играть только в этом стиле, то и инструмент нужно выбирать соответствующий.


----------



## alejor (22 Авг 2013)

Благодарю, друзья. Уже начинает проясняться что и как. Получается, что с нашими баянами даже не стоит связываться. Вот нашел видео по Вельтмейстер - так там есть отдельный регистр (если я правильно его называю) для мюзетты. Таких кнопочек в наших баянах не видел.






По раскладке тоже благодарю за ликбез. Но я нашел что при заказе такого вот Вельтмейстера можно выбрать желаемую раскладку - или С или В. 

Что посоветуете брать на перспективу? А то вдруг наиграюсь мюзетты, и чего-то ещё захочется 

Ещё такой нюанс - все учебники, которые я нашел - они учат игре на баяне под В - раскладку и я даже общался с учителем музыки - так он сказал, что учит только под В...

Не возникнет ли с этим трудностей? Ведь, я так понимаю, все ноты под мюзетту написаны под С-раскладку. А самому переводить под В - для меня это пока тёмный лес


----------



## MAN (22 Авг 2013)

*alejor*, раскладка это всего лишь порядок расположения кнопок на грифе, а, если сказать ещё точнее, взаиморасположения вертикальных рядов. Причём тут ноты? Ноты абсолютно не привязаны к тому, где какая кнопка. Перед тем как "наиграться" вальсов навроде Sous le ciel de Paris в обработках наподобие той, которую сыграла темнокожая девочка, и захотеть чего-то ещё, Вам придётся сперва освоить нотную грамоту и как следует наиграться кой-чего попроще и, в частности, гамм и различных упражнений. Поэтому на данном этапе Вы можете смело покупать, например, баян "Этюд" или что-то аналогичное безо всяких регистров и розливов и приступать к занятиям. О "перспективах" будет смысл всерьёз задумываться, когда появятся хотя бы какие-то начальные навыки игры, а для их получения тембр, как и возможность его менять, значения не имеет. Существует даже небезосновательное мнение, что розлив при первоначальном обучении как раз и нежелателен. Куда важнее, чтобы инструмент был технически исправен. Не знаю, возможно *Alexei* прав и на C-Griff именно мюзеты играть удобнее (всё-таки это французская музыка, а во Франции играют на C-system), но, если Вы живёте на территории бывшего СССР, то Вы скорее всего не найдёте ни преподавателя, ни учебных пособий для освоения инструмента с такой раскладкой клавиатуры. Причина простая - у нас в стране почти с самого начала получила широкое распространение система B-griff (её ещё называли "московской раскладкой") и вся наша современная баянная школа сформировалась именно на этой системе.
Послушайте, *alejor*, а Вы вообще-то уверены что душа Ваша желает играть на баяне (кнопочном аккордеоне)? Может предпочтёте аккордеон клавишный? Дело в том, что такие аккордеоны, даже самые простенькие и недорогие из них, оснащаются регистрами и имеют по несколько различных тембров звучания, в том числе и с розливом. И с обучением проблем не должно возникнуть А любимое Ваше "Под небом Парижа" и всё такое прочее на клавишном аккордеоне играется с таким же успехом.


----------



## Alexei (23 Авг 2013)

MAN писал:


> Поэтому на данном этапе Вы можете смело покупать, например, баян "Этюд" или что-то аналогичное


... если лишних денег нет... то быть может.
Ну если есть, то лучше взять что-то получше... и желательно с 5 рядами (с 6-ю - если вдруг попадётся - тоже пойдёт)

Например Roland FR-3xb. Инструмент элетронный -- в этом его главный недостаток... И этот недостаток влечет за собой много достоинств.

Не говоря о том, что там более десятка разных аккордеонных полных звуковых наборов, оркестровые звуки и звуки органа... Там есть возможность играть не только в раскладках B или С но в других (если вдруг появится желание). И всё это -- в одном инструменте.

Разумеется можно в наушниках заниматься -- что часто очень полезно.

Мех более "экономный"... При желании перейти на акустический инструмент -- не проблема... и возможно будет лучшее понимание какой выбрать.


MAN писал:


> Может предпочтёте аккордеон клавишный?


Это оправдывает себя только для тех кто уже хорошо владеет фортепиано... Так что я бы не советовал -- кнопочная клавиатура в несколько раз легче в усвоении чем клавишная. А с 5-рядами ещё проще будет.

MAN писал:


> но, если Вы живёте на территории бывшего СССР, то Вы скорее всего не найдёте ни преподавателя, ни учебных пособий


Да -- с этим сложно. При большом желании конечно можно найти учебные пособия... но вряд ли они будут на русском... Возможно найти что-то на youtube. Вот интересный пример (но про баян): How to play chromatic accordion 'bayan'


----------



## MAN (23 Авг 2013)

Alexei писал:


> ... если лишних денег нет... то быть может. Но если есть, то лучше взять что-то получше... и желательно с 5 рядами (с 6-ю - если вдруг попадётся - тоже пойдёт)


Ну да, на "Каваньоло", например, "Под небом Парижа" будет звучать наверняка намного интереснее, чем на "Этюде" Только я-то ведь смотрел на это дело с точки зрения простого здравого смысла. Товарищ музыке доселе не учился, любит мюзеты и спрашивает:
alejor писал:


> Вот пример видео, так вот вопрос, на каком инструменте надо начинать учиться, чтобы сыграть такое?


 Так я и говорю, что НАЧИНАТЬ учиться вполне можно и на купленном за 2 - 5 тыс. рублей подержанном "Этюде" и не жалеть потом о напрасно потраченной серьёзной сумме, если желание научиться играть, с осознанием того, что это не так уж и легко, вдруг пропадёт. Ну а в остальном я согласен c Вами. В частности с тем, что Roland это очень интересный и привлекательный вариант.


----------



## Alexei (24 Авг 2013)

MAN писал:


> и не жалеть потом о напрасно потраченной серьёзной сумме


Это очень индивидуально... Для кого-то это могут быть вообще не деньги. Поэтому я и говорил про "лишние деньги".

Плохой инструмент далеко не всегда способствует музыкальным занятиям... обычно наоборот... И вообще, сложно не согласиться с рекламой: "Life is short -- Play Bugari"


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2013)

По-моему дело тут не только и не столько в деньгах. Даже если они есть, чтобы сразу взять и купить инструмент любого ранга. Начинать заниматься музыкой на плохом инструменте конечно не стоит, но тот же "Этюд", если он в нормальном состоянии, в сущности вовсе не плохой баян, разве что сильно устаревший. Но, тем не менее, для начала он достаточно хорош, а всякие тембры-регистры, вспомогательные ряды и, тем более, электронные навороты на мой взгляд вряд ли помогут начинающему быстрее и качественнее приобрести базовые игровые навыки, скорее они будут только мешать ему, отвлекать от главной работы. Впрочем, дело хозяйское.
Вот и вариантик: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_4620
Только я лично считаю, что существование инструментов разряда "ученические" оправдывается не одной только их относительной дешевизной, а ещё и тем, что начинающему ученику инструмент с большими исполнительскими возможностями попросту и не нужен. Другое дело, что инструмент для обучения, конечно, должен быть достаточно качественным, хорошо настроенным, обладать нормальной компрессией, приемлемым ответом и динамическим диапазоном, иметь приятное звучание и чётко работающие клавиатурные механики. Всё остальное на начальном этапе обучения, мне кажется, - излишество.


----------



## chinyaev (26 Авг 2013)

MAN писал:


> Так я и говорю, что НАЧИНАТЬ учится вполне можно и на купленном за 2 - 5 тыс. рублей подержанном "Этюде" и не жалеть потом о напрасно потраченной серьёзной сумме


А бывает наоборот. Если человек потратит значительную сумму денег, его будет мучать совесть, если он не станет усердно заниматься.


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2013)

chinyaev писал:


> Если человек потратит значительную сумму денег, его будет мучать совесть, если он не станет усердно заниматься.


Мило - не мило, а куплено, так ешь? Да, это серьёзный стимул :biggrin: 
Я ведь что? Я свою точку зрения высказываю, но никому, Боже сохрани, её не навязываю. Да пусть *alejor* покупает, что его душе угодно, пожалуйста!


----------



## Alexei (26 Авг 2013)

Есть ещё один момент. Если выбрать хороший б/у инструмент по хорошей цене, то при необходимости есть шансы продать его почти за ту же цену.


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2013)

Alexei писал:


> Есть ещё один момент. Если выбрать хороший б/у инструмент по хорошей цене, то при необходимости есть шансы продать его почти за ту же цену.


 Это верно, однако скажите пожалуйста, вот лично Вас при покупке достаточно дорогостоящего инструмента не смутило бы то обстоятельство, что какое-то время он находился в пользовании у совсем неопытного новичка? А скрыть такой факт, согласитесь, будет весьма затруднительно (тут надо либо темнить, либо привлекать к продаже компетентного человека).


----------



## chinyaev (26 Авг 2013)

MAN писал:


> Это верно, однако скажите пожалуйста, вот лично Вас при покупке достаточно дорогостоящего инструмента не смутило бы то обстоятельство, что какое-то время он находился в пользовании у совсем неопытного новичка?


Меня бы это обстоятельство порадовало. Есть надежда, что баян мало эксплуатировался.

MAN писал:


> Я ведь что? Я свою точку зрения высказываю, но никому, Боже сохрани, её не навязываю. Да пусть alejor покупает, что его душе угодно, пожалуйста!


Да я тоже, ради шутки сказал про дороговизну. Есть один пример, как очень полная женщина купила нереально дорогие кроссовки для занятий бегом. Всем знакомым она объясняла эту покупку тем, что теперь ее замучит совесть, если она не станет бегать и деньги были выброшены зря. В итоге она так и не стала бегать...
Я тоже считаю, что для начала надо купить простенький, но качественный инструмент. А дальше будет видно. У баянов Кунгур, Тула (у которого решетка-терка) очень хороший ответ и приемлемый бас. Ну и остальные свойства в норме. Они легки и удобны. Можно купить какой-нибудь Рубин или Тулу 202 и т.д. за большие деньги и получить полную халтуру, не пригодную для игры.

А Тула или Кунгур 70х годов за 1-3 тыс рублей могут сослужить Вам добрую службу.


----------



## alejor (26 Авг 2013)

Выражаю всем огромную благодарность! Теперь у меня сложилось чёткое понимание что и как нужно делать!


----------

